# WOW!



## ReformedWretch (May 19, 2004)

Want more proof that the elect are the elect?

This is an open letter from a guy inside the wrestling business. I was in the busness for a while but I never met Vince Russo. I knew of him and know people who do know him and I can promise you this is a SHOCKER!

This man is to blame for turning wrestling from kiddie style Saturday morning fun into sleaze and trash we see now. But apparently God has called him!

Check it out!
-------------------------------------------

From Vince Russo:

To all those who have supported me over the years and also those who have opposed me.

Dear Friends,

Living in "our" world which at times is woven together by gossip, half-truths and lies, I wanted to set the record straight on something you are sure to hear about over the next few weeks.

To those in the business--fans, friends and foes, I have a reputation that can be debated until the end of time. There are those who love me and there are those who hate me, I've always accepted that. But those who know me truly know my heart. Those who know me understand what I'm all about. The truth is-that's all that ever really mattered to me. In my journey throughout life, what always mattered most to me was how big the man's heart. You can talk all you want about baby faces and heels, but beneath that-we're all human beings--men and women, sons and daughters, mothers and fathers. That's why I always looked for "the heart".

Believe it or not, I've never "hated" anyone in this business-no one. If I felt like I was being mistreated I would always try to put myself in the other guys shoes-why is he doing this?-what's going through his mind? For whatever reason, my heart would never let me "hate", I guess it just wasn't in me. And the truth is-I think I had good cause to feel that way about a lot of people-but something inside just wouldn't allow it. And, it's funny, because I HATED the wrestling business. I hated what it did to my life, I hated what it did to my family and I hated what it did to me. If I'm going to come clean here, I'm going to come clean: My tenure at WCW drowned me in a sea of deep depression. For the first time in my life I truly understood why people committed suicide-and that's a sad commentary. But something pulled me through it-something that at the time I just couldn't understand.

I jumped for joy when my contract expired at WCW, and I knew TNA would be different-but it wasn't-it was the wrestling business. A business built on dog-eat-dog, every man for himself and TOTAL, TOTAL paranoia. By the way did I mention the politics?

About 6 months ago I felt that TNA was no different from WCW. As a matter of fact, for the first time I came close to actually hating somebody in the business-and that was my best friend Jeff Jarrett. [b:75b3f26dde]It was at that point that I was overcome with a feeling that shook, and a voice that shouted, "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!!!" At that exact moment something changed drastically in my life. I didn't seek it-I didn't pursue it-I didn't ask for it--it just fell on my head like a steel anvil. Suddenly, without warning I became filled with grace. My entire being changed-mentally, physically and most importantly. . . spiritually.[/b:75b3f26dde]

At 43 years-old, I never thought I'd be at this place in my life. I never thought I could be happy not only in the wrestling business, but in life in general. But, I am. I am because after a hellacious 43 year ride I finally realized one thing-it's not about me-it never was-it's about the one who created me. Now I'm not going to preach, not now anyway, because I realize that many don't want to hear it-remember I was one of the many-but I just wanted to share my story because I felt compelled to. . . by that same voice. It is now out of my hands.

I don't expect many to understand-but in time they will, I believe we all will. It took me 42 years to "get it", but the point is-I got it. And that's why starting May 24th I'll be attending Denver Seminary School. No, it's not an angle, not a work, but rather the most important thing I will ever do in my life. Where this takes me I have no idea, but again, that is now out of my hands. But, I will tell you this-I can't wait to get there! If it's the wrestling business, then so be it. If my story can have a changing effect on one life then it will all be worth it. If it's not the wrestling business, that's OK too, I am now here to serve, not be served In closing I would like to end with a lyric from a song I heard just today that just about sums it up for me:

"Maybe Lord, I can show someone else what I've been through myself on my way back to you."

Kris Kristofferson
Why Me?

Thank you for the opportunity,

Vince Russo 
----------------------------------

Join me in praying for this man!

[Edited on 5/19/2004 by houseparent]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 19, 2004)

WOW that was amazing I totally know who vinny is I also remeber hearing that Sting was or is a christian as well he is my fav all time wrestler now all that needs to be done is get him back vinny that is a reform the wreslting industry so I can honestly watch it again

blade


----------



## Len (May 19, 2004)

Seeing this reminded me of another shocker -

www.milliondollarman.com

I was a big wrestling fan once upon a time ago!


----------



## king of fools (May 19, 2004)

Very interesting story. 

We'll see what the Lord does with this man. He seems to be taking a slow and humble approach, which is good. I've heard of some althetes turned professing Christians start preaching sermons less than a week after conversion.


----------



## cupotea (May 20, 2004)

Another wrestler who has been in evangelism is Tully Blanchard. He has a powerful testimony of his conversion.

I remember meeting Gorgeous George (George Grant) at a pastor's fellowship several years ago. He is one man who is totally sold out for the Lord. By the way, he use to have long flowing blond hair, not he is short, fat and bald. He was a very humble and gracious preacher of the gospel. I still have his testimony on tape from the meeting. Most of you are too young to remember who I am talking about, but you old timers may.


----------



## Len (May 20, 2004)

This not-so-old timer remembers Tully Blanchard - one of DiBiase's newsletters has an interview with him. I remember the rivalry at one time between him and Dusty Rhodes - ol' Dusty wrote &quot;Tully&quot; above his ears as a taunt.


----------



## Learner (May 20, 2004)

*I don't mean to be a wet blanket but...*

In Mr.Russo's letter he mentions the &quot;Lord&quot;only once.And
that single reference is quoting a part of a song.It hit him?That reminds me of the &quot;I found it&quot;business in the late 70's/early 80's.
I don't mean to be down on the guy.I sincerely hope and
pray that he is,or soon will be, in union with Christ.But if someone has just entered into salvation wouldn't they want
the world to know it is Jesus Christ who redeemed them?


----------



## king of fools (May 20, 2004)

You bring up a good point, but who knows? When I first became converted I hid facts from my friends and family becuase I wasn't certain that I would be able to defend myself in a debate. I never denied anything, but didn't offer it up either. 

This letter is one communique from someone who's been recently converted. Christians don't necessarily know how to act when they're facing their old peer group. Moreover, even Luther shyed away and asked for more time before the Diet of Worms.


----------



## Learner (May 20, 2004)

*An explanation*

A new believer doesn't have to be able to breakdown Calvin's Institutes.However,a true child of God ought to 
have the desire to say his Savior's Name.The Luther affair
was a different matter.He had been a believer for some time.
He had written a number of books detailing his beliefs as well
as refuting other doctrines.
A newbie(did I say that right?)isn't expected to articulate his faith so eloquently but some basics should be in place.Is
this experience a What or a Who?His letter wouldn't give a
nonbeliever anything to go on.Get my drift?


----------



## king of fools (May 20, 2004)

Well, it all comes down to the purpose for why he was writing and the intended audience. I don't have special knowledge into his mind to understand his motivation for writing what he wrote.

His note says that he'll be attending Denver Seminary School ... I found Denver Seminary, which appears to be an evangelical body, but I found the statement of faith to be a little light.


----------

